# Greetings From Lancaster Pennsylvania



## starise (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello Everyone!

Originally a southerner living in the NE now.

I am a BAC- (Building Automation Controls) specialist in my work life and a part time musician/composer. I come from a trades/electronics background so I'm handy with all kinds of trades techniques and tools. Not much help here I know.

I have a real interest in the tech used to make music. I own a handful of daws and loads of software instruments,plugins, microphones and gear. Probably way more than a guy not doing this for pay should own I have been actively involved in music tech for over 25 years on the side. 

I play a bunch of things with strings.I am a regular pianist. I have made a bunch of mediocre recordings and a few good ones. My musical tastes range greatly and my works reflect this, though I much prefer deeper more complex music as compared to simple loops/beats driven music. My primary areas of interest are traditional Irish/Scottish/Celtic music which I play on violin and bouzouki, classical music, relaxing guitar finger picking and piano music played at church to backing tracks and a band.


----------



## wst3 (Jul 26, 2018)

we are darned near neighbors! (*about an hour east of you)

Sounds like you have lots of cool stuff going on!


----------



## starise (Jul 27, 2018)

Hello wst3,

Nice to meet you. I go into Reading off and on. There's actually some regular gigs I could attend out that direction. The Ugly Oyster Bar in Reading has a Irish sessions every Thursday night. Every Sunday there's one at Molly Maquire's in Phoenixville. 

You're a ham radio guy aren't you? I believe I've read some of your posts elsewhere 

Thanks to all for the hearty welcomes.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 27, 2018)

Oh, one of my best friend lives exactly here (I guess he's production designer @ Grosfillex factory). His wife is making honey from beehives in their garden.


----------



## starise (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi Lowweek, Nice to meet you. It's a nice place to live. I don't live in the city. I'm in the sticks. I don't want the word to get around too much or it won't be nice any more . I wanted to make honey here but have had too many other irons in the fire. That sounds nice.
I do have egg production here. I have 8 layers who are healthy. That's 8 eggs every day. Lets just say I get plenty of protein. Where are you from? Never mid I see you are from France. Wow!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes, I live in France (Paris).
Well, maybe you can trading eggs for honey 
By chance, I'm meeting my friends in 1 hour in Paris ! I'll drop a word about this


----------



## starise (Jul 27, 2018)

We should sell or trade them. Instead we give them away. 

Hope the meeting and your weekend goes well! They are far from home.Nice to meet you!


----------



## thesteelydane (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! I lived 2 years in Harrisburg (18 years ago), so I've passed through Lancaster a few times. I do miss that corner of the world, especially all the little trout streams.


----------



## playz123 (Jul 30, 2018)

How lovely, a city named after my family!   Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wst3 (Jul 31, 2018)

starise said:


> nice to meet you. I go into Reading off and on. There's actually some regular gigs I could attend out that direction. The Ugly Oyster Bar in Reading has a Irish sessions every Thursday night. Every Sunday there's one at Molly Maquire's in Phoenixville.


I'm somewhere near half way between Phoenixville and Reading. I lived in the Reading area for about 15 years, the last five in Womelsdorf (just love saying the name!)

[QUOTE="starise]You're a ham radio guy aren't you? I believe I've read some of your posts elsewhere [/QUOTE]
Guilty as charged - although I haven't been very active in the hobby for about a year or so. Long story!

I do post in a couple other forums, but not many. Your screen name is oddly familiar though. Have to give that some thought.


----------



## starise (Jul 31, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> Welcome! I lived 2 years in Harrisburg (18 years ago), so I've passed through Lancaster a few times. I do miss that corner of the world, especially all the little trout streams.


Nice to meet you Tony! Nice website! We have the violin in common. 2 1/2 years in so far. As you know that isn't much time to learn it well. I still struggle with decent recordings of my violin. I have three of them now.I bought a low end ribbon mic to record it which hasn't gone well. I hope to one day sound as good as you do. I see you come from Scandinavia originally. I had a fascination with that area for awhile as I was working with a vocalist from there on a hobby project.


playz123 said:


> How lovely, a city named after my family!   Welcome to the forum!



Nice to meet you Frank and thanks. Lancaster is an interesting name. Man, you're way up in the NE. Beautiful area.


wst3 said:


> I'm somewhere near half way between Phoenixville and Reading. I lived in the Reading area for about 15 years, the last five in Womelsdorf (just love saying the name!)
> 
> [QUOTE="starise]You're a ham radio guy aren't you? I believe I've read some of your posts elsewhere


Guilty as charged - although I haven't been very active in the hobby for about a year or so. Long story!

I do post in a couple other forums, but not many. Your screen name is oddly familiar though. Have to give that some thought.[/QUOTE]

Bill- I'm often on the Cakewalk forum attempting to help people and filling the CH with useless drivel...maybe I seen your screen name there? I have a very odd selective memory. I remember your screen name and I associated it with ham radio.......I couldn't tell you how or why. If you told me your name I would forget it within the hour and need to ask you more than once before it would sink in. I almost went to Phoenixville yesterday for a session, but I said to myself," do you really wanna drive an hour and a half each way?" Nope. I work in West Chester. I clicked your IMG and seen you are from there. Small world. Nice to meet you!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 31, 2018)

starise said:


> We should sell or trade them. Instead we give them away.


Haha sure.
I met my Lancaster friends some days ago. They're now selling honey in a box down their front lawn (9USD).
If you see honey to sell when walking around, it's probably their house.

That's funny because I cannot imagine this in France : your honey & money would be looted in a minute.
Unlike the US, we have very very few violent crimes (mass killings, gunfights, etc.) but a LOT of petty crimes (vandalism, traffic offenses, thefts, burglaries,...)


----------



## starise (Jul 31, 2018)

Interesting how different places are. Just 45 miles away we might have that problem in a large city.


----------

